# Tool Info Needed



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

I got this as a gift, but can't find any info on how to use it or what specialized use it is for. I've googled the info on the box, with no results. Any suggestions?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Is it magnetic holding the blade? It may be a tool used to hold onto a blade to hone it.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Your "mystery" item is from the Woodbridge Group located in Canada, producers of foam items for seat cushions, seat frames, occupant safety, noise vibration, & cargo management. Your cutting item looks like a planer or shaper blade with the "ribbed foam" packed in as a cushion for shipping. Be safe.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> Is it magnetic holding the blade? It may be a tool used to hold onto a blade to hone it.


No, it has some countersunk screws on the underside.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

woodchux said:


> Your "mystery" item is from the Woodbridge Group located in Canada, producers of foam items for seat cushions, seat frames, occupant safety, noise vibration, & cargo management. Your cutting item looks like a planer or shaper blade with the "ribbed foam" packed in as a cushion for shipping. Be safe.


I don't think so, the ribbed part is aluminum. That company doesn't seem to make tools. Maybe I'll send the photo to one of the magazines. My brother, who gave it to me, says he can't remember where he got it and thinks it is to trim off glued in plugs, but the grip doesn't lend itself to that..


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Two parts?*

The ribbed part is aluminum. What's the other part... hardened steel? Sharpened like a plane blade? Do the two parts fit together in any way? 
They just don't seem to go together as one tool... :nerd2:

The writing on the box is too blurred to distinguish the words exactly.... can you give them specifically?


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

On the box it says "hing plan", I think that is short for "hinge plane", although it's a different config than you typically see for mortising planes. Likely for a specialized application...


----------



## J_L (Apr 22, 2014)

Flush plane 

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=32664&cat=1,41182,48945&ap=1


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*So ....*

That ribbed thingy that would be miserable to hold onto is actually a handle? :surprise2: That would be the first thing I got rid of.:|


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> I got this as a gift, but can't find any info on how to use it or what specialized use it is for.


Why don't you ask the person that gave it to you to 'splain it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What?*



MT Stringer said:


> Why don't you ask the person that gave it to you to 'splain it.


And spoil all our fun of guessin' .....:surprise2:


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

How about some dimensions for this thing? The aluminum ribbed part looks like a heat sink, so the tool may be used for trimming some heated materials. Makes me think of a carpet seaming iron, but without the electric heater and cord.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> That ribbed thingy that would be miserable to hold onto is actually a handle? :surprise2: That would be the first thing I got rid of.:|


It is a lot like the flush plane, but the handle ribs do go the wrong way. There are rubber buttons on the round hole ends of the extrusion which might make the pushing easier. Maybe you are supposed to hold it with your thumb and forefinger and not touch the ribs and the extrusion is either an available stock shape and cheaper than a custom shape or just selected for the exotic appearance without too much regard for function. If sharp, it might not take too much force to carve off a glue line. (IMO, better to learn to use the right amount of glue.)

"Woodbridge Fine Tools" is etched on the flange of the handle, but that is unknown to google.

Thanks to all for their past and future suggestions.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

MT Stringer said:


> Why don't you ask the person that gave it to you to 'splain it.


Exactly my thought.

Cannot think of any reason to ask anyone else.

George


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Like I mentioned in post #5, my brother gave it to me and doesn't remember where he bought it and guesses it is for trimming off plugs, but isn't too fired up about that. I thought that I would get lucky and some of the experienced hands here would know about the tool. Maybe it is non-functional enough that few were sold and so it's unlikely that it is specifically familiar to many.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*all things considered ....*



ducbsa said:


> I don't think so, the ribbed part is aluminum. That company doesn't seem to make tools. Maybe I'll send the photo to one of the magazines. My brother, who gave it to me, says he can't remember where he got it and thinks it is to trim off glued in plugs, but the grip doesn't lend itself to that..





MT Stringer said:


> Why don't you ask the person that gave it to you to 'splain it.





woodnthings said:


> And spoil all our fun of guessin' .....:surprise2:





GeorgeC said:


> Exactly my thought.
> 
> Cannot think of any reason to ask anyone else.
> 
> George


He's askin' here because other avenues have not produced results. :frown2:


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

I finally used it for trimming off plugs and it works very well. It is controllable in terms of shaving off the top of the plug at various angles to get down to the final slice flush with the surrounding surface.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

OOPS I already said that once.

George


----------

